# Curse of the Mummy....Egyptian Themed Party



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Bare with me as I get used to this new format (which I might add I HATE lol)

Anyway, so I know it's super early considering this theme won't take place till 2020 however I thought it was a great way to stay on top of stuff coming to stores (so please if you see anything Egyptian theme related please give me a heads up  ). Enclosed are some pics of a few items I've already been working on as well as a couple of items I've been lucky enough to grab along the way. The mummy mask is from oriental trading he was just under $50 but well worth it and the mummy hands, which I plan to use for lifesize mummys, came from @home for $10 a set.

The cat mummies and the cane thing are just simple mache and the scarabs though not finished yet (they still need their legs) were made with foam easter eggs. The scarabs were super easy, but time consuming, and though I do not have the link at the moment I will make sure to share that later.

The vases are just some upcycled items I had and the crates are from our pirate theme made from cardboard boxes with foam board attached to mimic wood.


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

A few items I am on the hunt for are a striking snake and a nice size (yet inexpensive) golden bust....and the dollar tree scorpion skellies so please if you see them in stores let me know 
Thanx


----------



## Binxie (Jun 20, 2019)

I think every post I've made today starts out this way but WOW!!! I'm beyond impressed with everything this group does. Everyone is so talented  

Love that mask, he is absolutely amazing and fits in perfectly with the rest of your items. This is gonna look AMAZING!!! Cant wait to see pics of your setup


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Awww thank u your so sweet ? Hopefully I can post more soon...currently working on my invites prototype and the last of my canopic jars...We are super excited about this theme and so excited to see it come together. The murals are actually what spawned the whole thing, they r huge and will hopefully b the perfect backdrop ?


----------



## 13doctorwho (Aug 12, 2017)

I love this idea. The pieces you have already are awesome.


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

? ty so much 13doctorwho, its definely been a fun theme to work on ?


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Just realized I forgot to post about my scarab mold. My thought behind this mold (beyond being absolutely fabulous) was that it could be used to make a paper pulp mold. With that I plan on making about 35-40 scarabs and using them in a tempt your fate game.

My vision is to make a foam panel that fits into a doorway mimicking the scarab wall from The Mummy. Guests will use a little tool and pry the scarab out of the panel (it will b held in place with double sided tape to tissue paper). Once they have removed the scarab they will b able to see their fate (small bottle of alcohol, egyptian trinket, etc) like an adult version of the kids punch game (pic attatched).

I really hope this comes out cause I think it will b a lot of fun and a great addition to my decor ?


----------



## Binxie (Jun 20, 2019)

I was so excited when I saw you posted something new...no pics though  Matter a fact all your pics are gone  hope they get it fixed soon. But your game sounds really neat


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Looks like they're back now


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

(I think its cause I originally posted in full image vs thumbnail)


----------



## Binxie (Jun 20, 2019)

Omg I love the inspiration pics for your game, that is going to look really good  that mold is amazing


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Saw this little gem on another post and at just $9 I had to add it to my collection. It's just a cheap hollow plastic costume dagger but I think it will look incredible in one of my vinettes ? Super happy with this purchase (found on ebay)???
Good size too...22.5"


----------



## VladtheImpaler666 (Sep 13, 2018)

Check out StrumpetStencils on Etsy if you are needing some nice stencils. She’s got some Egyptian symbols and a cool winged scarab (amongst many other Halloween type stencils ). I’m getting the crop circle and modern mystic stencils to decorate one of my props in progress. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Thank you so much bluesjumper, I've actually been looking for some stencils for my chest so I will definitely check her out ?


----------



## VladtheImpaler666 (Sep 13, 2018)

pumpkinpie said:


> Thank you so much bluesjumper, I've actually been looking for some stencils for my chest so I will definitely check her out [emoji316]


I also plan to stencil on my wood chest which will be left outside. Were you going to use outdoor latex paint?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

All of our stuff is indoor only so most likely I will just use craft paint but I might add a spray sealer just to add a slight sheen. We rarely decorate the outside of our home as here in Missouri the weather in Oct is outrageously unpredictable (literally one year we found ourselves under a tornado warning mid party lol)


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Prototype for my invites, only I plan on making the actual invite an aged scroll...this is just parchment I had on hand. Crates are constructed from foam board and the hand is made from cheese cloth, coat hangers and masking tape...measures 5.5x 10.5x4.25 these will only be for hand delivery we will likely just send out the scrolls to our remaining guests.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Cool mummy hand invite! and really nice construction and brush technique on the crate btw. Your invitees are going to love it and those that live away are going to be jealous! What do you use to assemble the foam pieces together (ie. type of adhesive etc)?


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Awww thank you GofS ? Just hot glue on this one







but I also like Elmer's brand protond advanced. I used it on my foam gingerbread house and it worked beautifully (just takes a little longer before u can let go lol)


----------



## Binxie (Jun 20, 2019)

Well someone's been busy since my last visit  lol First off, love the dagger that WILL look incredible in your setup...and ohmygoodness that invite, your guests are gonna lose it. Such a creative invite and so over the top  K now get back to work so I can see more pics lol


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Awwww thanks for your kind words...yeah I still have a few adjustments to make to my invites but I just wanted to see if what was in my head actually worked (originally my plan was to go with these printable sarcophagus(s) and the wire skelly inside holding a small paper invite, but thought this other version was more fitting.


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

I _love_ the Egyptian/Mummy theme! You're going to have a blast working on this theme, pumpkin. What you have created so far is outstanding! The mummy hand invites are to die for and I really love the cat mummies, they came out looking so authentic.

There are many threads on the forum for this theme also (as I'm sure you already researched). I think Kittyvibe did one last year and a couple of years back and there was this woman who did an incredible walk through with huge pyramids and a market place. I was even posting on a thread few years ago when I was doing my mummy bath; I''ll see if I can find it and pull it up for you.

Ooh, ooh I have an idea suggestion for you, since you're doing everything indoors. I always thought it would be cool to have an archeologist's work area set as a display for this theme, Howard Carter style. A full size dummy in garb with the hat, gotta have the hat, working at his desk covered with maps, journals, artifacts, compasses, tools, brushes, etc. You could have him with his back towards your guests and when they get closer to take a look his face is an evil mask or a skelly face - with cobwebs, like he was a victim of a Mummy's Curse. He could even be holding a paper or article about the curse as if he was reading it when the Mummy struck! Lawd pumpkin, why do you have my head spinning so early in the morning? I _told_ ya I love this theme.

And an Anubis!! You must have an Anubis! Ok, you can blow off the archeologist idea but I would be very disappointed in you if you did not have an Anubis.


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Lots of info but since you have a whole year to view it... joking just joking.......?

Found kitty's thread from last year, she has such great talent!








Egyptian 2018 home haunt


Here is the link to my album----> https://photos.app.goo.gl/JUnBwCGV57qMycib8 I was out of work due to surgery so I had alot of time to work on my costume ?. Once I was feeling a bit more mobile ( and the weather let up a little - was like 94 degrees here-) I was able to complete the...




www.halloweenforum.com





and the Egyptian thread with lots of links and pics (you have to click on pictures to enlarge them to see the details)








Egyptian scene: ideas and links


Last halloween at Ross I picked up these great Bastet statues [pictures to come whenever I pull out decor boxes]. So guess what scene I'm attempting to tackle this year :confused: Let's round up cool items, ideas, and projects that could go with an Egyptian theme or scene! A forum search only...




www.halloweenforum.com





and the link to the Egyptian haunt; she had a camel guys - a full size freaking camel - amazing!








2011 Egyptian Theme - Death on the Nile


I'm finally getting around to posting some pictures from our Egyptian extravaganza. We had a total of 95 guests, and it was an absolute blast. I've posted a lot more on my blog - the links are below. View from the roof looking into the backyard at the pyramid. Looking down into the catacombs...




www.halloweenforum.com


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Omg yes!!! I've been totally planning on adding an archeologist to my theme (so that I can reuse some of my pirate crates as filler...planning on adding some moss and artifacts like they are shipping containers).








Just need to find him a hat and a few accessories...though I'm hoping to have him be just a pile of bones after being consumed by scarabs  .

And yea totally doing the anubis!!! Heres my golden anubis I'm currently working on. Hes taking forever!!! The plan is to add him to an altar and display him in my treasure room (chests, gold urns, gold piles, obilesks... u name it).















Then, if I ever get this guy done  I'm hoping to make something like this to use in our foyer to greet our guests...plus I'll add either a flame pot or torch 









K I'm heading to see those threads now (btw thank u  ), I've been trying to sift through old threads but I'm still getting used to this new setup


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Tannasgach said:


> ....and the link to the Egyptian haunt; she had a camel guys - a full size freaking camel - amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Speaking of Camel, wonder how hard it would be to take a skeleton horse add one or two humps and wrap him up mummy style? Think it would still look like a horse or not?


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

So cool and definitely original


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

My attempt at canopic jars. I used dollar tree vases and covered them in paper mache (paper towels) to give it a pottery feel...the lids are just cardboard, styrofoam balls and masking take that also got a layer of paper towel mache. They aren't perfect and I'm sure others could have done a better paint job but hopefully with low light and some fullers earth they will look better lol (oh and yes I'm stopping at 3, these dudes were pains in the u know what lol).


----------



## yoboseiyo (Nov 14, 2015)

pumpkinpie said:


> Prototype for my invites, only I plan on making the actual invite an aged scroll...this is just parchment I had on hand. Crates are constructed from foam board and the hand is made from cheese cloth, coat hangers and masking tape...measures 5.5x 10.5x4.25 these will only be for hand delivery we will likely just send out the scrolls to our remaining guests.


those would fit in a medium flat rate box, if you wanna go all out and send boxes to every guest.
they look AMAZING.


----------



## yoboseiyo (Nov 14, 2015)

also, omigoodness those canopic jars are way awesome!
i love ancient eqyptian stuffs, so this theme is right up my street.


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Thank u so much yoboseiyo, I may just have to do that for a couple of my "definitely" guests that live out of town...and thank u so much for your compliments on my jars, they are by no means perfect but way better than I ever imagined I could produce lol. I shoved balls of aluminum foil inside them so if someone picks them up it sounds like dried up organs bouncing around inside


----------



## yoboseiyo (Nov 14, 2015)

pumpkinpie said:


> Thank u so much yoboseiyo, I may just have to do that for a couple of my "definitely" guests that live out of town...and thank u so much for your compliments on my jars, they are by no means perfect but way better than I ever imagined I could produce lol. I shoved balls of aluminum foil inside them so if someone picks them up it sounds like dried up organs bouncing around inside


bwahahahaha! that is an amazing little easter egg!


----------



## bettyboop (Jul 24, 2010)

Love this theme and may keep it in mind for a future party. Looking forward to seeing this progress.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

pumpkinpie said:


> Thank u so much yoboseiyo, I may just have to do that for a couple of my "definitely" guests that live out of town...and thank u so much for your compliments on my jars, they are by no means perfect but way better than I ever imagined I could produce lol. I shoved balls of aluminum foil inside them so if someone picks them up it sounds like dried up organs bouncing around inside


Just checking back in to see the latest. So the fact that you know what dried up organs sound like is scary in itself ? JK of course!


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Lol  too freaking funny 

Nope still working on my anubis, well actually hes done but I'm still working on his altar...hopefully I can post pics soon though


----------



## bettyboop (Jul 24, 2010)

These murals are awesome!! How are you going to hang them?



pumpkinpie said:


> Well on top of postponing our party for this year it appears we have decided to back burner the "Silent Night Deadly Night" theme altogether (or at least till 2022,,,dang that seems so far away lol), thanks to these awesome murals I found for CHEAP on ebay
> View attachment 712741
> View attachment 712743
> View attachment 712744


----------



## bettyboop (Jul 24, 2010)

I wonder if you could use the tin coffins that the 99 Cent store had last year to crate your mummy hand and scroll? They aren't out yet but I'm sure they will have them soon. 
Great job, as usual!!

Prototype for my invites, only I plan on making the actual invite an aged scroll...this is just parchment I had on hand. Crates are constructed from foam board and the hand is made from cheese cloth, coat hangers and masking tape...measures 5.5x 10.5x4.25 these will only be for hand delivery we will likely just send out the scrolls to our remaining guests.
View attachment 713312
View attachment 713315
View attachment 713311

[/QUOTE]


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Awww thanks bettyboop, I will definitely have to keep an eye out for those coffins, they would definitely make my life easier lol I even wondered if the plastic skeleton hands at DT could be heated up and bent, then I could just age them and wrap them up. 

As for the the backdrops I'm hoping that the clear push pins will do the trick. I know another member (Margaret) uses these murals at all her parties so I need to check in with her on what works best. I know she even mentioned that they will take stain to age them up a bit so that's on my to do list at some point, once i get the courage up  lol


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Hail to the Queen of paper mache!! The canopic jars are amazing but the Anubis - wow - fantastic!


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Awww thanks girl


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Yay!!! Thanks to a tip from offmymeds I was able to grab some goodies from Dollar General today...cant wait to make these guys over ???


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

First one done...


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Wow, that looks fantastic!


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Thank you, yeah at first I feared I had really made a blunder but the black paint and gloss really pulled them together


----------



## bettyboop (Jul 24, 2010)

I don't know if you give trophies for Best Costumes, but these figurines on eBay and Amazon are awesome for your theme. There are numerous others to choose from also. (Just a thought)


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Omg bettyboop....those r fabulous!!! I may have to start a new party tradition


----------



## bettyboop (Jul 24, 2010)

We always give trophies for the Best Woman costume, Best Man costume and Best Couple costumes. 
i love this theme so much that if you don't mind, i think this will be our 2020 theme. We are doing a Witch's Ball this year.
Omg bettyboop....those r fabulous!!! I may have to start a new party tradition 
[/QUOTE]


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Omg yes!!! My partys not till 2020....so I need a partner in crime


----------



## Binxie (Jun 20, 2019)

I take off a couple weeks to get the kids ready for school and look what I miss  Let me just say I love everything!

I had to laugh at myself a bit knowing how heavily I have stressed over my pumpkins and your over here building an anubis ? I mean seriously lol


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Lol, your pumpkins will b perfect!!! Like I say, once u get a layer or two of newspaper switch to viva paper towels it is more forgiving over curves


----------



## bettyboop (Jul 24, 2010)

I saw this on Amazon (Bodysuit) and thought of your theme.


----------



## yoboseiyo (Nov 14, 2015)

that could work for an Isis costume, actually, if you get Isis wings either made out of cardboard or bellydance-accessory-type out of a metallic gold. a blunt-cut black wig with a gold and turquoise diadem and a coordinating broad collar for the neck and then you just need gold sandals.


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Omg that would b phenomenal...but the last thing my plus size behind needs to b in is a body suit...a gold REFLECTIVE body suit lol (might work for a prop though)







... I'm hoping my diet pays off and I can squeeze into this (but it comes in plus size just in case lol  ) I just love how it actually has coverage, seems like most of the costumes for this theme are so skimpy


----------



## yoboseiyo (Nov 14, 2015)

that is a gorgeous costume!


----------



## bettyboop (Jul 24, 2010)

Another find on Ebay for your theme. I'm finding more for your theme than for my theme!!! hahaha


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Oh that headpiece is fabulous!!! Thank u so much for the link


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Been awhile since I've posted...the anubis is almost done, just got preoccupied with another project . This ones for hubs work...Hocus Pocus, anyway heres a quick pic and a link in case u want to see close ups 
















Hocus Pocus Book


So hubs asked me to make some Hocus Pocus stuff for his work and being my favorite Halloween movie how could I refuse ;) I still need to make the Black Flame Candle but wanted to take some pics as it will be boxed up here shortly :( Most everything was created or upcycled with mache or air dry...




www.halloweenforum.com


----------



## Binxie (Jun 20, 2019)

Ummmm are u freaking kidding me....book. omg I'm in absolute love!!!

Is there nothing you cant do  lol


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Lol, thank u so much...it was definitely fun making but now I have an anubis I've got to get off the kitchen table  back to work


----------



## sharkygal (Sep 23, 2015)

Dude, this is seriously the coolest party theme. I can't even believe how awesome your props and decorations are, like holy cow. I never do themes, but this has me rethinking all my life decisions.


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Awww thank you so much sharkgal  having a theme helps me a lot cause it keeps me from getting distracted by all the cool ideas and props out there  if I could I’d have a total menagerie of stuff but budget and space won’t allow for that  so that helps....Plus I’m kinda a nerd so themes like this are doubly fun as I get to discover new things and try to introduce them to our guests (usually through food, music, scents)...


----------



## HalloweenTrick (Feb 2, 2012)

Hey pumpkin!! It's been a while! I'm loving what you're doing here! If anyone can pull it off you can!


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Awww thanks Halloween Trick its definitely proving to be a challenge lol...I think I underestimated how much mache I'd be doing to keep on budget lol. And how much space I was going to need to store it all lol. Right now I'm working on stuff for our treasure room...working on 3 obelisks and then I'm hoping to start my gold piles.

(Mom stopped by the other day and was picking through my christmas stuff making sure I save the stuff she wants (gingerbread men of course lol and the house) so now I'm also working on some of those projects for our Silent Night theme...it wont b for awhile but it's a nice break from the egyptian in the meantime lol)


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Not my best pics but I'm struggling with lighting...anyway heres my anubis and my obelisks...next up gold coin piles 

(the Coke can is there for scale)


----------



## yoboseiyo (Nov 14, 2015)

those are great!


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Thank you  I just ordered a ripple light...hoping the yellow color will have a glimmering effect on the gold treasure....fingers crossed


----------



## Orgarob (Sep 11, 2016)

Everything looks amazing! I think the fx will work great. With the detail you've done on the props, the light is just the icing on the...uh..treasure. I've had great luck with the cheaper lights fx lately - 15 bucks on amazon. I still have some of these cheap lasers that I thought would only last one season and we're on year 3. That's like 5 bucks a year! Can't find that at a Spirit store.


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Thank you so much Orgarob for both the compliment and the encouragement on the light ? it's absolutely amazing what they sell now days....and so cheap to boot ? love hearing how well yours have lasted too cause at such cheap prices I was a little worried if they would even work....now I just have to patiently wait 30-45 days for it to get here....thank goodness my parties not till next year huh ? lol


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Gold pile update....I made it too big and ran out of coins so that's that lol. But in the meantime I'm hoping this wrapping paper(found on etsy) gets here quick cause I'm hoping to try and recreate one of these chests or something similar


----------



## Binxie (Jun 20, 2019)

Great start to your treasure room the anubis is absolutely amazing. And I completely agree with orgarod, that lighting will be amazing as will that chest?


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Awwww thank you, yeah the lights gonna take a while before it gets here...and it's killing me lol. I had really hoped I could do the chest this weekend but the email came in last night that the seller had just shipped so looks like I'm being lazy this week


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I can't believe you are going to tackle a chest too, but then again I added something recently to my theme . Those chests are beautiful so can understand getting the inspiration to do one. The obelisks and OMG the anubis all look great. So hard to believe it's papier mâché. And painting something golden is not easy to achieve and you did.


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Thanks GofS yeah the metallic finish and paper mache are really tricky but I was surprised how well it worked on the obelisks....may have to add some more to the anubis 

For the trunk I initially thought I could just repurpose my pirate trunk I made a few years back but I think the profile of it would be all wrong and I really hate to destroy it...so a new one it is  I really wanted to do a more exciting project next but mache is pretty much free so that's always good  Plus I really want to put these things in storage (as they are taking over the livingroom) but i need to make sure everything will fit so the chests presence is greatly needed so i can figure out what else my coffee table display can hold and how big the gold pile can be lol.

Once I get all that done and put away I'm hoping to start one of the larger mache items. I figure if I keep at it I might get all the props done by spring which would b awesome


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I remember an old thread on here I read many moons ago probably, where someone did a really cool pirates chest with booty gold coin. They also added those colored acrylic gems as I recall and rigged some lighting coming up from below to illuminate the gems, and near by coins I suppose. Believe they created a styrofoam "tray" of sorts near the top of the chest to layer the coins and gems on (easy to fish small "rice?" LED lighting through from below and store batteries and such in the lower compartment). At least that's how I think I remember the project going but also might be some of my imagination in there  as well. I'll do a quick look through things I saved to my computer to see it I can find it. Don't know how your treasure was being done but thought this might be helpful. And hopefully you can figure out what I'm trying to describe!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Well don't have much time to look this morning and didn't see anything pop up, I could swear seeing some photos or videos of what I described too, but nevertheless there are some great ideas in this thread (posting page link where people start discussing the treasure in the chest) which might give you some ideas on the line of illuminating your Egyptian treasure:









Static: - pirate themed haunters


Wow awesome job, ThxBoy!! Love the wheel and stance! :) I think the railing would be a nice touch.. I was thinking of something similar myself just didn't get around to it! I still need to stain my bucky, but I did get the costume.. Not really happy with the costume as I was constrained for...




www.halloweenforum.com





Discussion starts around @beavervw's Post #492 with the wooden chest photo. Possible what I'm remembering in photo/video has been lost to us as well but I liked adding lighting from below and rigging lighting in the chest partially opened lid. So many photos and video lost...

@Wolfbeard had this suggestion (Post #2) for an underlying surface for the treasure (sadly photos gone): "As for your question on how to make it look like there is more treasure in the chest, try carefully crumpling up sheets of aluminum foil, then opening them back up to be somewhat flat. You want a lot of surface texture, then paint it gold. Use this under the actual treasure pieces" @Roadkill_be used the crumbled foil and based coated it black and then sprayed sparkling gold over it (Post #13). Photos also missing.

If you want piles of gold coin laying around @Skelly215's suggestion in #18 sounded like a good one.


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Sweet thank u, here's the one I made (u can see what I mean about the shape...very pirate). I do have this plastic one I painted too...i thought the shape might allow me to squeeze it in somewhere but we’ll see  I just wish it didn't have the ”nail head trim”.

The coin piles r being built up out of recyclables and paper mached. I was gonna go with the spray foam but I had newspaper so why not lol. I made one it's pretty large (ran out of coins but I've got some coming  )....still want to do one for the table and maybe a couple bigger ones for the floor but the bigger ones might just b painted or ill use glitter cloth or poker chips. They won't b in direct view so I think I can cheat the effect a bit .


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

I was going through my boxes and came across an old zombie mask I have....so now I'm thinking of doing my version of this...ill have to do a little more mummy wrap to cover the mask edging and the midriff but I think it's doable and would be cheaper than my original option...might give that creep factor to the party too

Opinions?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Cr-e-e-e-py. What's not to like?!!!!


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Exactly  I'm so stinking excited...if I wasn't on a diet is already have this thing made but alas I'm holding out for a smaller size


----------



## bettyboop (Jul 24, 2010)

Keep up the good work!!!


----------



## bettyboop (Jul 24, 2010)

pumpkinpie said:


> I was going through my boxes and came across an old zombie mask I have....so now I'm thinking of doing my version of this...ill have to do a little more mummy wrap to cover the mask edging and the midriff but I think it's doable and would be cheaper than my original option...might give that creep factor to the party too
> 
> Opinions?
> View attachment 722818
> ...


----------



## bettyboop (Jul 24, 2010)

Thinking of your theme:
The Nile River proves to have disturbing currents as it winds its way through the stunning scenery of ancient Egypt.
Against all odds, an expedition team began its exploration on the Nile River in Cairo, navigating through Giza toward Luxor.
Their desire to unlock the shrouded mysteries of the area consequently unleashed an ancient mystical ‘Curse of the Mummy’ in terrifying proportions.
Our objective is to pursue their mission and untangle the mysterious ‘Death on the Nile’.


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Just saw this and thought I’d pop in and share in case anyone else was doing Egyptian. We actually decided to cancel our party for this year do to COVID but will continue creating and adding pics as we go along (in fact I have a couple things I need to share just been busy). As of now I’m not sure when this theme will take place as hubby surprised me with the SH Krampus and that’s got my head spinning as I’ve been planning that theme since 2016...


----------



## bettyboop (Jul 24, 2010)

I decided to do this theme with your inspiration and then Covid hit! UGH. Postponing to next year as we have about 75 guests. I was wondering where you have been. Missing seeing your posts. Thx.



pumpkinpie said:


> Just saw this and thought I’d pop in and share in case anyone else was doing Egyptian. We actually decided to cancel our party for this year do to COVID but will continue creating and adding pics as we go along (in fact I have a couple things I need to share just been busy). As of now I’m not sure when this theme will take place as hubby surprised me with the SH Krampus and that’s got my head spinning as I’ve been planning that theme since 2016...


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Sorry I haven't made any new posts but we're in the middle of a remodel so halloween prep has been non existent. Still, I was going through my phone and realized I had a pic of my chest that I never shared. I thought I had more but I guess they got deleted  but it all looks the same... the image continues on all 4 sides.


----------

